# 12 month old nic - still okay to vape?



## KB_314 (27/1/16)

Hey guys - I'm getting a starter kit for a mate looking to cut down and hopefully quit smoking. Decided to buy brand new, so I'm looking to save on juices by giving him something of my own. Ashy Bac is what I'm thinking, but mine is only 3mg. I have a bottle of 3.6% nic in VG, from Skyblue, bought about a year ago, actually 13 months. I don't see an expiry date but assume it has one. Is 13 months okay, and is there anything I should be looking for to see if it's still in good "nic"? It appears clear, and no funny smells. Haven't vaped it though. Any advice would be appreciated

Edit:I'm thinking about increasing to 6mg because Ashy Bac already has a throat hit at 3mg...


----------



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

KB_314 said:


> Hey guys - I'm getting a starter kit for a mate looking to cut down and hopefully quit smoking. Decided to buy brand new, so I'm looking to save on juices by giving him something of my own. Ashy Bac is what I'm thinking, but mine is only 3mg. I have a bottle of 3.6% nic in VG, from Skyblue, bought about a year ago, actually 13 months. I don't see an expiry date but assume it has one. Is 13 months okay, and is there anything I should be looking for to see if it's still in good "nic"? It appears clear, and no funny smells. Haven't vaped it though. Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> Edit:I'm thinking about increasing to 6mg because Ashy Bac already has a throat hit at 3mg...



Skip that idea, if you haven't used the nic in a year and it hasn't been kept in a freezer then bin it. Il send you some juices to help your friend out. Will send a pm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Marius Combrink (27/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Skip that idea, if you haven't used the nic in a year and it hasn't been kept in a freezer then bin it. Il send you some juices to help your friend out. Will send a pm


Spoken like only a Piff Boss could

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

So just to answer your question. Nicotine degrades over time . The processes the speed up the degradation is oxygen , light and heat

The best thing to do to store your nic is to freeze it. Preferable in smaller quantities (so your only using it as you need and not exposing the whole lot to oxygen each time you make a juice) in glass bottles and in a freezer. Nic solution will not expand when frozen like water so it shouldn't crack the bottle but the plastic bottles can break when frozen. 

In general you can keep nic for a few months in a cupboard but for years in the freezer. 

Signs of nic degeneration: yellow to orange color, a chemical taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (27/1/16)

No harm in trying it first. Flavor labs will extend expiry dates on flavors after putting them through tests, this happens all the time. The longest flavors that still test the same as a control sample can be up to 3 years old. 

This stuff is hardly natural and the chemicals do not break down that easily. In the case of nicotine as long as the bottle was kept sealed and out of light then you have a pretty good chance it is perfectly okay.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (27/1/16)

http://blog.v-ecigs.com/2014/03/what-does-color-of-my-nicotine-mean.html?m=1

This should help put your mind at ease.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

Sprint said:


> No harm in trying it first. Flavor labs will extend expiry dates on flavors after putting them through tests, this happens all the time. The longest flavors that still test the same as a control sample can be up to 3 years old.
> 
> This stuff is hardly natural and the chemicals do not break down that easily. In the case of nicotine as long as the bottle was kept sealed and out of light then you have a pretty good chance it is perfectly okay.



I agree. 


Oddly enough I had some old SB nic that was kept in the garage and when I mixed up a 1.5mg juice it was like vaping pure pg! So I did the same mix with some older imported nic that was frozen (I actually forgot it was there) and the juice was silky smooth. The SB nic was crystal clear and was kept in a black storage bin container in a garage cupboard


----------



## stevie g (27/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough I had some old SB nic that was kept in the garage and when I mixed up a 1.5mg juice it was like vaping pure pg! So I did the same mix with some older imported nic that was frozen (I actually forgot it was there) and the juice was silky smooth. The SB nic was crystal clear and was kept in a black storage bin container in a garage cupboard


Going off the article it is quite probable that the SB nicotine had dropped potency to make the 1.5mg mix somewhere below 1mg.


----------



## shaunnadan (27/1/16)

Sprint said:


> Going off the article it is quite probable that the SB nicotine had dropped potency to make the 1.5mg mix somewhere below 1mg.



It managed to turn a 70/30vg juice that had vg nic into pure 95 leaded petrol ! 

I considered lower nic concentration but it seemed there was some some of contamination. The bottle was sealed properly and bubble wrapped and then plastic bagged when it was put into storage. Perhaps it was just an unlucky batch


----------



## stevie g (27/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> It managed to turn a 70/30vg juice that had vg nic into pure 95 leaded petrol !
> 
> I considered lower nic concentration but it seemed there was some some of contamination. The bottle was sealed properly and bubble wrapped and then plastic bagged when it was put into storage. Perhaps it was just an unlucky batch


maybe there is something in the bottle top liner that is seeping into the eliquid, makes me think I need to store my nicotine in glass.


----------

